
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring? (November 2010 Edition) - bgentry
Please lead with the positions' locations.<p>--edit--
And make it clear if working remotely is a possibility! (thanks cperciva)
======
tptacek
Matasano.

CHICAGO, IL

New York, NY

Mountain View, CA

PRODUCT LEAD or SECURITY RESEARCHER

Our M.O.: take a strong systems dev, strap them into a chair, force their
eyelids open with little metal braces, and dropper saline into their eyes
while forcing them to watch Eric S. Raymond videos. Competence + bloodlust =
excellence in security research.

Here I'm supposed to tell you that "building something people want is
overrated". It is. But building things is fun, and we have something
particularly fun to build.

Want to run a new product team for a thriving company packed to the gills with
people smarter and more well-balanced than me? Our product domains: Appsec.
Bare-metal HTTP. Scale (storage, network, compute). Your qualifications: Can
ship, can get on the phone with customers.

Interested? We'll tell you more on the phone.

We've never taken a dollar of funding. We've been profitable and growing for
years. HN has been one of our best hiring vectors. You can't waste my time.
tqbf - matasano.com.

\---

 _I did some work in Thomas' Chicago office with them this summer. If I were
looking for a day job, I wouldn't be looking for a day job any more: they're
friendly, happy people who get social license to join the Dark Side, do smart
stuff all day, and then go home while it is still light out._ \--'patio11

Feel like you're too nice to your software? Too ready to suppress your impulse
to rip the faceplate off your gear, expose the bare wires, and jumper random
things together to see what blows up? Our intensive program may be for you.

Let it go without saying: if you're interested in being a security researcher,
we're a fantastic place to do it. We build hypervisors, test chipsets, write
debuggers, and get to dig ourselves into the Tauntaun carcasses of the world's
most interesting applications. We are always looking for security researchers.
If you like: you bring some systems programming game, and we'll supply the
appsec training.

~~~
mdwrigh2
I know this is probably a bit early for it, but is there any chance of
internship positions being open for this coming summer?

~~~
tptacek
WE LOVE INTERNS. When you're ready, we're ready. Drop me a line.

------
shadchnev
Forward Internet Group in London, UK: <http://www.forward.co.uk>

We're a young entrepreneurial company that bootstrapped its way from its
founder bedroom to a 150-strong company with very healthy profits in 6 years
without any external capital.

We are behind uswitch.com, getinvisiblehand.com, omio.com, justcages.co.uk,
petvillas.co.uk, forward3d.co.uk etc.

You can take a look at who we are and what we do at
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk>.

One of our guys created statefulapp.com during the recent Rails Rumble (been
on the frontpage of HN recently), many others contribute to open source.

We have been doubling our revenues every single year (up to £100m in 2010) and
plan to continue to do it as long as possible. So, we need great people!

We're looking for great developers (and many other roles too) to work on a
variety of exciting online projects. We use Clojure, Ruby, Hadoop, Node.js,
Sinatra etc.

Above all we're looking for smart, ambitious, entrepreneurial people. Full job
spec is here: <http://www.forward.co.uk/careers> or here:
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk/>

And it's fun to work here: you choose the hardware you want, you buy the books
you need, the hours are flexible, no dress code, the people are reasonable and
the entertainment budget is generous: for example the entire company hangs out
in Las Vegas night clubs and casinos for 4 days every December and we've just
returned from Disneyland in Paris (birthday celebrations).

To find out more email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk with your CV.

------
jack7890
Web Engineer -- SeatGeek -- New York, NY

<http://seatgeek.com/main/lamp_developer/>

We're looking for a generalist web engineer who is super-hungry and sees
building web apps as more than just a job. We're a data-driven web app that's
trying to use analytics and exceptional UX to making buying event tickets a
wholly better experience. #Python #PHP #MySQL #MongoDB #Javascript

Competitive comp, outstanding benefits, and a team that has a lot of fun
together. Only looking for folks in NYC.

Our job application process involves a series of (hopefully) quick mini-
puzzles. Details here: [http://seatgeek.com/blog/hiring/henceforth-all-job-
applicant...](http://seatgeek.com/blog/hiring/henceforth-all-job-applicants-
must-hack-into-our-backend)

------
rarrrrrr
Americas and Europe (remote): SpiderOak is looking for help in engineering,
marketing, and customer service.

Since 2006, SpiderOak provides an easy, consolidated free online backup, sync,
sharing, access & storage solution for Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux with a
zero-knowledge approach to customer privacy. We use Python, Django, web.py,
WSGI, jQuery, PostgreSQL, nginx, and varnish, with some occasional heavy-
lifting help from C and Erlang.

SpiderOak is a distributed, virtual company - we all set our own work schedule
and work from home, coffee shops, or anywhere that can provide a stable
Internet connection. We coordinate via Wikis, IRC, email, telepathy, and even
face-to-face when possible. We don't bother with time sheets or other types of
wage accounting -- we're a tight enough group that it would be obvious if
someone wasn't doing her or his job.

We've noticed that some of the most accomplished people we know don't
necessarily have polished or extensive resumes. As such, we don't care about
formal education, age, gender, geographic location, resume, etc. We like smart
people who love what they do and do it really well. Period.

The rest of the story is here:
[https://spideroak.com/blog/20101030125548-spideroak-is-
growi...](https://spideroak.com/blog/20101030125548-spideroak-is-growing-and-
looking-for-remote-help-in-engineering-marketing-and-customer-service)

------
ctcherry
I'm a little surprised at the number of "no remote" in this thread. I've done
some great work remotely, and with the right tools I think a team can "gel"
and really work well together. Any comments?

~~~
plinkplonk
"I'm a little surprised at the number of "no remote" in this thread. I've done
some great work remotely, and with the right tools I think a team can "gel"
and really work well together. Any comments?"

In my experience, remote work is offered to _specific individuals_ who are
already known to the people making the offer - through a shared work history,
impressive open source contributions, a recommendation by a trusted person,
unique knowledge/skillsets etc. You don't generally see ads for these.

People who put out generic ads looking for fairly generic skill sets etc, have
plenty of choice locally and/or don't know anyone, remote or otherwise, who
could fill that position. They are, in a sense just throwing an ad out there
(or a post on HN), hoping to find someone who'll come into the office and work
locally. Why go through the hassle of wading through the thousands of resumes
you'll get from all over the world (and you will!), 99.99% of which are crap ?

I get approached for remote work all the time. Partly this is because I have a
somewhat uncommon skill set and partly because I know/have worked with a lot
of ultra sharp people and they remember me when they need someone. Most of the
time I have to turn them down because I am already on a project and so not
free - which is a common situation. As with "normal" jobs, the people you want
often have great jobs/projects already and have no intention of "moving".

Fwiw, I know half a dozen or so people here in Bangalore who are working
remotely for companies in the USA. In every case remote work was offered to
them (no one ever sent in a CV) because they were _known_ to be very good at
what they do _and_ had no intention of moving to San Fransisco (or wherever).

Remote work _can_ be a win-win but a distributed team has a very different
feel than a collocated one and not many people want the hassle - and it _is_ a
hassle if you aren't willing to change your working style.

Things seem to be changing though. A really strong dev can get (great) remote
work with some effort these days. The very best, say Lars Bak, have never had
any problems working from wherever they choose to. As with many things, demand
and supply determines everything.

Fwiw, my advice to folks seeking remote work is Be very good, and be known to
be very good (iow focus on what you know _and_ who you know) and you will
never lack for work, remote or otherwise.

~~~
gibbsonn
I think your probably right, most companies perceive remote working as a
bigger hassle than the regular work environment, which is a great shame.

I've been remote working full time for 6 years and I feel that its made me
more productive and motivated than working in an office ever could.

Now that now that I've started to look to progress my career further this kind
of perception makes it very difficult for me to make the next step.

------
squirrel
Boston & London

youDevise is a small financial-software firm with development teams in London,
England and Boston, Massachussetts, committed to learning and improvement as
well as great web software. We're hiring developers, QA staff, operations team
members, and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<http://www.youdevise.com/careers> and <https://dev.youdevise.com>.

No remote working, but we do help the right people move to London or Boston.

~~~
e1ven
I know a few guys who might be able to help out, but I can't find what
languages you're working in on your site ;)

Your Developer site mentions Hibernate and Tomcat, so I'm assuming you're a
java shop?

------
pquerna
Cloudkick, San Francisco CA. Currently all FT positions are intended to be on-
location.

A YC Company from W09, we are hacking up server monitoring and management
space. (Both cloud and non-cloud).

Our tech is mostly Python based, with a spattering of Java, C, C++, Lua, and
Node.js. We love fast product cycles, shipping features early, so we can get
the customer feedback loop going as quickly as possible.

Positions:

* Frontend Web Developer: We started out with inline JQuery, but all new features are built around using the Google Closure library. We are moving towards a much more complete client side user experience, and busy building out widgets for many components. Love hacking on the Frotnend, come check us out!

* Customer Engineer: A combination of customer advocate and a generalist that can hack on any part of the Cloudkick system. We want someone who can both talk to customers, and then go fix their top issues the same day. 90% Python hacking, in both a Django and Twisted environments, but can include C/C++/Lua/Node.js if desired.

* Deployment Developer: Cloudkick is known for Monitoring, but we are doing something different with Deployment. This position will probably be about 80% hacking in Node.js code, and 20% in Python. Experience in distributed systems / p2p / large scale server management are all major major pluses.

* Inside Sales Rep: We are B2B startup, offering a SaaS product to the world, and we need help making and converting customers. Simple enough right :)

* Ops / Developer Internship (Paid!): Experience in Django or other open source projects are big pluses, but the biggest thing we look for is a drive to learn new things, more than anything.

More on the Careers page thing, along with how to contact/apply:
<https://cloudkick.com/careers>

Thanks,

Paul

------
WillyF
I'm not hiring, but people have founds posts about my site helpful in previous
threads.

I run One Day, One Job: <http://www.onedayonejob.com/>

The focus is on entry level jobs, but the content consists of company
profiles, so it's useful to pretty much anyone looking for a job at at any
level.

Here are all of the companies that we've featured with positions in Web
Development: [http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/web-
development...](http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/web-development/)

And in Software Development (lots of overlap):
[http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-
develo...](http://www.onedayonejob.com/entry-level-jobs/software-development/)

We feature tons of non-technical stuff too. There are over 1,000 company
profiles—all editorial.

~~~
rtp
To those downvoting, please specify why. Personally, I can see that parent
post shouldn't be here, but a suggestion on where to post it would be helpful
so that others don't repeat the same mistake.

~~~
WillyF
Thanks for posting this. In the Summer Jobs thread, a similar post of mine
received quite a few upvotes. I figured that people looking for jobs found it
helpful, so I was inclined to try it again.

------
RyanGWU82
PBworks (San Mateo, CA) has 3 openings. We're an online collaboration tool for
education and business, used by 4 million people a month. We're looking for:

* A talented Front-End Web Engineer who can lead the development of new features and refresh existing ones. PHP, JavaScript, usability and UI design skills are ideal. <http://pbworks.com/content/jobs-frontendwebengineer>

* A Systems Engineer who can help architect, build, and test back-end systems that will help us scale from 4 million users to 40 million users. Deep knowledge of one interpreted language -- ideally PHP -- would be great. <http://pbworks.com/content/jobs-systemsengineer>

* We're also looking for a Designer who can help us with the aesthetic and visual aspects of the product's user interface. We'd like a designer who wants to take charge usability testing and building products with excellent function, not just flash. <http://pbworks.com/content/jobs-designer>

If you're interested in any of these, drop me an email -- my email address is
in my HN profile.

~~~
olalonde
What happened to <http://www.pbworks.com> design :/ ? IMHO, the last version
was much better.

~~~
puls
As the person largely responsible for the implementation of the current
design, let me put it this way: you did notice that one of those positions is
for a designer, right?

------
jekor
We're hiring nothing but remote developers from around the globe here at
deviantART. We also have flexible schedules. I'm probably biased, but I think
we have some of the best web developers in the world because of this.

Our existing development team is already distributed, so all of our systems
and workflow are already setup to handle remote development and different
timezones. We have a lot of technical challenges to solve and interesting
projects, so if you think you have what it takes:
<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply/eR4wR2/>

------
sjwalter
Yellowknife, NT, Canada. No remote.

SSi Micro is hiring great hackers. Are you smart, motivated, and interested in
working on awesome software optimized for our world-class, unique, and super-
cool satellite network? Then come and be a propellerhead at our awesome, small
company. We work with the coolest stuff (right now, we're building a web
provisioning/portal interface to our new video conferencing offering in
Node.js--and it's awesome).

www.ssimicro.com/jobs

We're a little company based in Yellowknife, the capital city of the Northwest
Territories. We deliver broadband satellite internet to 61 of the most remote
communities on earth, and now that our network's up and running (although
we're investing heavily in upgrading it), we're busy building great software
for our customers, optimized specifically for our unique network.

Recently, we built a file sharing webapp called Qfile. (Check it out:
<http://qfile.ca> \-- Free 60 day trial!). Why not just use dropbox, you ask?
Well, our network is pretty unique: all our traffic is bounced off a
satellite, and round-trip latency of ~600ms (which is because of the horrible
limitation of the speed of light, which we are constantly working to exceed)
means that we have to do things a little differently.

Yellowknife's not as cold as you think, and the 24-hours-of-daylight summers
are not to be missed.

If you're interested and game, we'll make an offer really easy to accept:
We'll get and pay for your apartment, a car if you need it, and pay you atop
that. We'll do all that for up to three months while you evaluate us and the
north, so that it's risk- and hassle-free for you to come to a really great,
unique company in an awesome little city.

Email: stephenw@ssimicro.com

------
britman
Based in Guildford, Surrey, UK (no remote at the moment) sharpcloud is looking
for a talented Silverlight developer with a passion for creating great
software for users, in a fast-moving, dynamic environment. You should have
extensive experience in Silverlight, XAML, C# and the .Net framework and a
deep understanding of web architecture. Note: if you don't have the
Silverlight experience but are an experience asp.net dev looking to get into
Silverlight we'd still like to hear from you.

Get in touch at <http://www.sharpcloud.com/about/> or my email is in my
profile.

About sharpcloud:

sharpcloud was founded on a revolutionary idea: to provide a visually
appealing user experience to communities involved in the process of managing
knowledge and networks around strategy and innovation. sharpcloud is a
Microsoft Bizspark One and Windows Azure Front Runner partner .

------
mediaman
I'm hiring just south of Seattle, WA, at a 113-person green industry
manufacturing company, for a technical coordination and system administration
position. Must live or be willing to move to the area.

The position would be responsible for creating business workflow software,
enterprise system automation, server management, creating customer-facing
software to create a competitive advantage based on ease-of-service, and
coordination of both internal and external technical projects.

We focus on creating a good and fun place to work. Although the company is not
a traditional tech firm, the owners have the technical knowledge to appreciate
good technical work from people smarter than ourselves (and we love HN!). Our
goal is to have smart, humorous, and industrious folks that make time fly and
leave you happy at the end of the day.

My contact information is in my profile for more info.

------
emilyboyd
Sydney, Australia (but you can work from anywhere)

We have several positions available at Remember The Milk:

    
    
      - Systems Administrator
      - Software Engineer (Database)
      - Software Engineer (Scala)
      - User Interface Designer
    

For full details see: <http://www.rememberthemilk.com/about/jobs.rtm>

------
apgwoz
Meetup.com in New York City. No remote.

We're looking for an API engineer, a Senior Sys Admin, a QA person and product
people on both the frontend and backend. <http://www.meetup.com/jobs>

We just celebrated another profitable quarter, had an awesome halloween
costume party and have lots of perks that make working at Meetup incredible!
Have a look at "Working at Meetup vs. Working at Google" for a more humorous
look: <https://docs.google.com/View?docid=dg2z5whw_41cb322p>

~~~
Hovertruck
I'm starting at Meetup in a couple of weeks!

To anyone considering sending in their resume, I highly recommend it. Everyone
I met during my interviews seemed like very intelligent people. :)

~~~
apgwoz
Are you the guy we hired from a previous HN post? If so, welcome! If not,
welcome anyway!

~~~
Hovertruck
That is, in fact, me! Thanks for the welcome!

------
thinkcomp
Think Computer Corporation, Palo Alto, CA

Our product makes the plastic cards in your wallet obsolete. (We're taking on
PayPal and a few others: Visa, MasterCard, American Express, etc.) We're
always looking for PHP, JavaScript and CSS pros. Remote is possible if you
really know your stuff and have a portfolio of work to show for it.

<http://www.facecash.com> / <http://www.thinkcomputer.com/corporate/jobs>

~~~
zbruhnke
I've always had a great interest in something similar to facecash ... I'll
keep an eye on your site, if my company makes an exit I may well apply. seems
promising

------
kurtiss
San Francisco, CA

PlayHaven is hiring smart Python developers to help disrupt the mobile app
discovery space by providing game developers a set of tools to effectively
promote their titles for free. In doing so, we provide game players with an
effective way to discover the next game they'd love to experience.

PlayHaven was founded by a small, fast-moving group of engineers who iterated
their way to a product that started gaining traction quickly and hasn't
stopped. We're smart, experienced, ambitious, videogame-loving entrepreneurs,
who sometimes spend an unhealthy amount of time analyzing various TV shows. We
are backed by some of the best investors on both the East and West coasts.

Here are some links detailing the different roles we're hiring:

[http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/core-
software-e...](http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/core-software-
engineer/)

[http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/operations-
engi...](http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/operations-engineer/)

[http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/mobile-
software...](http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/mobile-software-
engineer-iphone/)

[http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/mobile-
software...](http://github.com/playhaven/jobs/tree/master/mobile-software-
engineer-android/)

------
famousactress
Elation EMR - San Francisco (Telecommuting considered for the right fit.)

Seeking a front-end guru to join as an early member of the team. We're
building a super client-heavy, data-intensive web app aimed at a huge and
profound goal: revolutionizing the delivery of medicine. We're a young
energetic team who also happens to have spent decades committed to improving
medicine. Our investors include Ron Conway and the founders of Facebook, Asana
and Quora.

This position is a front-end whiz's dream. We want you to:

\- Own the front-end. Create an experience that makes users forget they're on
the web.

\- Engineer wicked smart solutions. Among our many challenges are addressing
performance requirements of highly demanding users, caching and refreshing
data intelligently, on-the-fly rendering, client- and server-side templating,
long polling, etc.

\- Forget IE exists. We control our users' browsers.

\- Use and love HTML5. The latest web technologies are our friends.

\- Build a product that deeply touches people's lives. That's what we're here
to do.

We use Python+Django, Javascript+jQuery, and whatever else you know and love
-- it's early; we're flexible. We're SF-based and well-funded.

If you fit the bill and are excited, or if you don't fit the bill but still
feel you could be a tremendous asset to our engineering team, drop us a line
at jobs@elationemr.com. Feel free to mention your favorite web products and
why you like them!

------
petecashmore
Ruby on Rails Developers -- Mashable -- SF or NYC (remote considered)

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7649>

Other open positions: Project Manager, Frontend Dev, UI Designer (remote
considered).

------
ozanonay
Topguest - San Francisco, CA (on-site strongly preferred, will cover
relocation for strong candidates)

We're a location-based offers provider for the travel industry. Early stage,
but comfortably funded.

Looking for generalist engineers to work across web and mobile apps, third-
party integrations and ops.

Professional experience with Ruby or Python will be highly regarded.
Overwhelming desire to build + ship is critical. Autodidacts welcome.

ozan@topguest.com

------
robinwarren
Taunton, England (near Bristol)

Java developers wanting a great working environment, in Taunton. We've an
expanding thick client app, we're already market leading in the UK for public
sector and currently looking to expand into other markets and product areas.

<http://www.covalentsoftware.com/company/careers.php>

------
eof
Charlotte, VT EatingWell Media Group. www.eatingwell.com

No remote, sorry.

Seeking Developer / Sysadmin to maintain www.eatingwell.com and develop
internal and external facing software.

Our flagship site is Drupal/PHP with most of our new tools rolling out in
Python.

Compensation is competitive for the area, we are a dog friendly office, the
test kitchen has a constant stream of goodies flowing out of it, and we are in
beautiful, rural Vermont, just 30 or so minutes to Burlington, a very hip
little city.

There is quite a bit of room for growth here as our side of the business is
growing rapidly and there is not a lot of experience in tech in the higher ups
in the company.

This is both good and bad, as I am constantly fighting against naive
decisions/ideas from upper management, but good because I am often winning.

A smart, relaxed, outdoor loving hacker with some degree of people skills will
be very very happy here.

Please add a 'g' to front of my user name and an 'f' to the end,
@eatingwell.com

------
biggitybones
NYC (no remote) - Factor Tree (<http://thefactortree.com>)

We're a young startup creating an online education platform designed to build
a solid foundation in math for kids from preK to 6th grade. We're working on
some cool ways to provide every student with a tailored curriculum that adapts
as the student progresses.

We're looking for someone who's comfortable in Java (or very similar language)
and has a good foundation in web development. You'd be working closely with
the lead (only) developer to iterate as fast as humanly possible to put our
product in front of kids and parents.

If you're passionate about helping kids learn, send over a few links to things
you've worked on (more important) and your resume (less important) to
recruiting@thefactortree.com.

------
benhatten
Everfi - Washington, DC. (heart of georgetown)

Education Start Up - just raised a large series A from NEA.

We're looking for all sorts of people - from product managers to front
designers to back end engineers, we're hiring across the board. Also open to
internships.

If interested, drop me a note at ben at everfi dot com.

------
ThomPete
T-Mobile Product Design is hiring Designers, UX, Managers, Hardware hackers.
Contact me for details.

------
immad
Heyzap.com, San Francisco (local F/T position)

We are building a platform for Social and Mobile games. Smart engineers of any
experience are welcome to apply, Rails, iPhone and Android experience a bonus.
<http://www.heyzap.com/jobs>

------
nicferrier
WooMe.com is looking for devops or webops people and people good with django
and python and postgresql. Lot's of different types of work available, quite a
few positions. See
[http://jobs.github.com/positions/da0182a2-e11e-11df-933d-bc4...](http://jobs.github.com/positions/da0182a2-e11e-11df-933d-bc409f1bcc9d)
for more info.

See <http://making.dev.woome.com> for our dev blog, and our github here:
<http://github.com/woome>

London, UK or West Coast, USA but we remote work most of the time so we will
consider a really good person from just about anywhere with good network.

------
lovitt
SB Nation is a media/technology startup in Washington, DC. We're hiring Ruby
developers and an agile project manager:

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer> (remote considered)

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/agile_project_manager> (local only)

We're a network of 280+ sports news sites & communities. As newspapers are
shutting down their sports sections, we're quietly reinventing the media model
with profitable, high-quality, innovative coverage by and for fans. Our
investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, and Comcast Interactive
Capital. We get around 16 million unique visitors every month.

Our small product team develops the custom publishing and community platform
(built on Rails) that powers the sites. The interesting problems we face range
from editorial analytics, to social distribution, to scaling the system to
handle our rapid growth.

Here are some of the humans you'll be working with:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507489423/in/set-72157...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/mlovitt/4507489423/in/set-72157623699958119/)

And some recent press:

* Why sports is driving innovation in journalism: [http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-th...](http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-the-lead-in-newsroom-innovation/)

* NY Times profile on SB Nation: <http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/07/business/media/07fans.html>

* Harvard's Nieman Journalism Lab: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-f...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-fans-of-teams-not-sports-t-v-shows-not-t-v-and-what-that-means-for-news/)

* Dan Shanoff: [http://www.danshanoff.com/2010/06/sb-nation-goes-big-with-lo...](http://www.danshanoff.com/2010/06/sb-nation-goes-big-with-local.html)

------
nlavezzo
FoundationDB is a Washington, DC Metro Area database software startup, which
was founded by engineers with a prior >$50MM exit in the data analytics space.
We are working on a distributed database with ACID transactions.

We're looking for self-motivated, smart software engineers who have a history
of (either personally or professionally) working on or managing interesting
and challenging development projects. Specific skills of interest include:
Systems programming, C++, engineering for high performance,
asynchronous/distributed programming, data structures.

The positions we're hiring for are in the DC Metro Area (McLean / Tysons
Corner).

If you're interested, please contact us at:

info at foundationdb dot com

------
pdelgallego
I would love to see more EU openings (Specially in Denmark and other
Scandinavian countries).

Spotify is hiring, they have several openings.

<http://www.spotify.com/int/about/jobs/techjobs/>

~~~
freyfogle
Ask and you shall receive:

We (Lokku) are hiring in central London: <http://www.lokku.com/jobs/>

Please get in touch if you qualify and want to work in a small, but
internationally focused, successful start-up. We look forward to hearing from
you.

~~~
shrikant
Just popping into the thread to add this:
<http://www.lokku.com/jobs/engineeringmanager2010.html> is one of the best job
descriptions I have ever seen. Props!

~~~
freyfogle
Thanks, we do our best to spell out only what we truly are and want to be.

------
buymorechuck
Palo Alto, CA - _Flipboard_

Seeking front-end web developer with a passion for design. Remote is not
possible.

<http://www.flipboard.com/jobs>

[NSString stringWithFormat:@"%@+hn@%@.com", @"charles", @"flipboard"]

~~~
DFectuoso
Sorry, I didn't catch your email, it was autoreleased =(

~~~
spicyj
What did you want him to do, retain it? We don't want any memory leaks...

~~~
Zev
Nah, copy it instead. You want to copy objects that you don't want changed
behind your back. Like, for instance, the email address you'd mail your resume
to.

------
pbees
London, UK (no remote working for this one, sorry)

INENSU - new social games company with a focus on music. Founders have over 10
years experience in games. We're building a talented and ambitious team.
Current team is drawn from FTSE, PlayStation, MoshiMonsters, etc.

We also have a project funded by a major TV broadcaster, this is a fashion
community and are looking for 2 people to join us - asap!

* Front-End Developer: html / javascript + Flash [bonus]

* Game / User Experience Designer.

<http://inensu.posterous.com/pages/jobs-20>

<http://www.inensu.com/>

info@inensu.com

------
kingryan
San Francsico, though remote work is plausible.

Twitter is looking for all sorts of good engineers. The up to date list is
always at <http://twitter.com/positions.html>.

~~~
ryansking
oh and feel free to contact me directly at ryan@twitter.com

------
LukeG
Eventbrite is hiring. <http://www.eventbrite.com/jobs>

This place is amazing -- great product, awesome team, really cool engineering
+ challenges (mobile, fraud/analytics, box office (hardware!), et al) and we
all have a ton of fun. In Soma right by CalTrain w/ all the perks: 6 meals a
week + endless snacks, gym + transportation reimbursement, great insurance,
you'll still have a life, etc.

We'll sell $200M+ in tickets this year and we just raised another $20M in
funding. This is a great time to jump on board.

------
robobenjie
Mountain View, Ca.

Anybots Inc.

We are looking for a generalist to help build our website, program robots, and
be awesome. Anybots is a fun, casual and exciting place to work. Also we build
frikking robots. We are small (<10 people) and shipping product in a few
months so it is a really exciting time to join. The next people we hire will
have a huge role in shaping the user experience. Send a portfolio of cool
stuff you've made, and a resume (for the sake of tradition) to
jobs@anybots.com. We prefer people who are available soon and prefer a local
person.

------
jlm382
inDinero.com (Mountain View, CA)

Looking for engineer generalist who considers herself both a strong frontend
and backend coder. Home-cooked meals are served every day!

If interested, please shoot me an email - jobs@indinero.com :)

------
gsteph22
We're a distributed database startup in Seattle, WA. We make a database that
can handle queries and fulltext searches on "Big Data". It's an elegant
architecture, and a lot of fun to work on.

We're about to be in a position to hire a few folks:

1\. Distributed systems hackers 2\. Infrastructure automation engineers (think
Chef, Google SREs) 3\. Customer Development fans (think Steve Blank's book).

Check out our very spartan webpage at drawntoscale.com, and drop us a line
there if you're interested.

Remote working is a possibility :)

~~~
gsteph22
Oh -- we're also in San Francisco.

------
DvorakOmni
Mac OS X/iOS Software Test Pilot

Seattle, WA (Sorry, no telecommute/remote work opportunities right now.)

Us: a Seattle software company that's been around since 1989. Back then, we
wrote code for NeXTStep; these days, we make highly-regarded productivity
applications for Mac OS X & iOS.

You: someone who can make guesses about how a website or application is going
to fail, prove that you're right, and then communicate it clearly and
effectively to the folks who need to fix it. Ideally, you also have the
ability to predict the things about our products that will confuse or dismay a
new customer.

As an example of what we do, imagine we have four months to write, test, and
ship two applications on a brand-new hardware platform (with no specimens of
said hardware in the building) while still updating and maintaining our
released products on both platforms. Could you keep up without going totally
crazy in the process?

If so, we'd like to hear from you — we're looking to expand our QA department
by adding another Software Test Pilot.

For more information about us, including how to apply for this job, please
check out the "Company" section of our website, which is at
<http://www.omnigroup.com/company/>.

------
tadhunt
Exablox — Sunnyvale, CA (partial remote OK, must be available in-person ≥ 1day
/ week)

Exablox is a data storage company, replacing the traditional storage stack
with an integrated experience across local and web storage.

Yup, we're hiring (yes this is redundant ;)

We're a founding team of 3: two systems software guys and a biz guy from an
embedded mobile OS company (no, not that one).

Exablox is looking for 2-3 more engineers to fill the following roles (and are
psyched if you can crossover between them)

Web folks: Both frontend and backend. You'll be responsible for designing and
implementing our online app. This is a great opportunity to leverage your
experience with the latest and greatest technologies to build a brand new type
of storage app.

Systems folks: You must be well versed in systems software or application
design and implementation in C (yes you read correctly!), filesystem
experience a plus but not required. The ideal candidate is well versed in
POSIX APIs, and isn't afraid to get their hands dirty inside the Linux kernel
if necessary. This is the ideal opportunity to help craft the next gen storage
stack

Various opportunities available: full time ($$+equity), contract ($$), and
internship/co-op ($$)

Contact info in my HN profile

------
johnbender
Android, iPhone, and Ruby engineers - Originate Labs - Los Angeles and San
Mateo, CA

We specialize in staff augmentation and startup building through a venture
resourcing model. We're looking for folks to fill positions working with the
aforementioned technologies but competent engineers do not necessarily need
extensive experience in them to apply.

<http://www.originatelabs.com/contact>

------
chrisbolt
Web Application Developers, PHP, remote

deviantART: <http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

------
asuth
SF, CA (no telecommute)

Quizlet is an education platform for high school and college students. We're
one of the few web companies that's gotten lots of traction in education -- 2M
uniques a month and growing.

We're looking for developers who are excited about making an impact in
education. Small team, no BS.

andrew@quizlet.com

<http://quizlet.com/jobs/>

Also would love to have hacker interns for January and summer breaks!

------
arupchak
Amazon - Seattle WA

We are looking for a strong Systems Support Engineer. No remote. We like to
describe our team as a 'Startup' within Amazon, as our part of the business is
still growing rapidly and our engineers can have a lot of influence on where
the product goes.

Job description below. Contact me at ${hn_username}@gmail.com if you have any
questions.

The Amazon Services team is looking for a great Systems Support Engineer to
keep our systems running. You should be comfortable in a Linux environment, be
able to automate everything you did yesterday, and willing to troubleshoot and
solve new problems on a daily basis. Come join one of the fastest growing
teams within Amazon.

Responsibilities:

-Maintain stability and performance of our systems via tickets during oncall shifts

-Diagnose and troubleshoot new production issues that affect our customers

-Create and maintain standard operating procedure documents for new issues identified

-Automate operational tasks to assist with our scaling needs

Requirements:

-Proficiency in a scripting language (Ruby, Perl, Python, Shell)

-Familiar with SQL databases

-Comfortable navigating a Linux environment

-Basic understanding of web application architectures

Bonus points:

-Written a Rails application

-Deep knowledge of Oracle databases

-Troubleshooting experience

-Ticketing experience

------
mglukhovsky
Mountain View, CA. RethinkDB (<http://www.rethinkdb.com/jobs>). Hard systems
problems. Fun people. Good pay. Internships year round. Join us, together we
will rule the [database] universe.

This is everything we stand for: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1747713>

------
plinan
/* Studio Pepwuper (Los Angeles, Remote Possible) Early stage video game
company (<http://www.pepwuper.com>)

Looking for game developers with experience building Facebook games, Unity 3D
engine, and/or iPhone/iPad games. */

Hi everyone,

I am the founder of Studio Pepwuper (<http://www.pepwuper.com>) and we are
looking for an awesome game programmer to join the team!

We are specifically looking for people with iOS, Facebook development
experience, and prefer if you’ve had some experience with Unity 3D. We are
located in Los Angeles and would prefer local talents, but also open to
hackers around the world!

If you are interested in creating narrative casual games and love Studio
Ghibli and Pixar, please contact me now! (email: brandon@pepwuper.com)

More details about the position (<http://bit.ly/clwrXa>)

More about Studio Pepwuper (<http://pepwuper.com/about-us>)

Feel free to let me know if you have any questions or comments.

Thanks! Brandon

------
softbuilder
Portland, OR

AboutUs is hiring.

<http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

We're a good team looking for at least one new member. We're a Rails shop but
you'll have to bring a lot more than Rails chops to make the cut.

AboutUs is a startup, but it's a very stable startup. The company has been
around for four years and is venture backed. Many of us have families and all
of us have lives outside of work.

We write a lot of code. We pair. We test. We deploy to a live site many times
each day. We also wrestle daily against a tough legacy codebase and awkward
(but improving!) infrastructure. Greenfield hackers won't dig it; refactoring
hackers will.

The job is onsite (no telecommute) in Portland, Oregon. Many of us bike to
work. There is weekly yoga. Daily ping pong. I think we have a vegan around
here somewhere. And sometimes beer mysteriously appears in the fridge.

<http://www.aboutus.org/AboutUs.org/Jobs>

------
SoftwareMaven
Software Engineer - ClickLock.com - Salt Lake City, UT

We are bringing secure email (and other messaging) to the masses by making it
easy to use. We believe strongly in customer development and are looking to
lay the foundations of our development organization now that we understand who
our customers are and what our product needs to be.

If you want to build a product that will make a positive difference in the way
people use the Internet, know a few programming languages, and are generally
optimistic in nature (even if a bit cynical), I'd love to hear from you. Send
me your resume and a short blurb about why you want to work at a startup to
travis@clicklock.com. Equity is definite part of these positions.

While we would prefer a local candidate, remote is possible for an amazing
candidate. If you are amazing, let me know (and make sure I know why you are
amazing! :).

------
phillytom
Conshohocken PA (Philly Suburb) - Monetate - Local only

We're hiring at Monetate. We've hired people from HN.

We're a SAAS provider of testing, targeting and personalization tools (i.e.
segmentation, A/B testing, MVT) to internet retailers. We've got existing
high-volume customers. We're small, profitable, and we're growing fast.

<http://monetate.com/company/jobs/>

* We're looking for backend engineers who want to work on data and web problems at scale.

* We're also hiring front-end developers who want to help build and test experiments and own our client facing UI. You should be experienced in working with production-quality cross-browser HTML/CSS and Javascript with and without frameworks.

We have fun problems at scale and we get instant feedback from our clients on
everything we put out!

Feel free to email me tjanofsky monetate com.

------
snide
My company Whiskey Media is hiring. We're a growing Python shop that runs
<http://www.giantbomb.com> and <http://www.tested.com> among other sites. We
also have the best underground speakeasy in San Francisco.

We're looking for the following positions. Send a resume/note to
jobs@whiskeymedia.com if you're interested.

* UI/UX Designer: We're looking for someone to help us define new products and sites that we'll be launching in the next year.

* Frontend Web Developer: We move progressively towards new tech and need some creative devs to build out our html5/css3/js team.

* Python/Django developers: We've got a few open reqs in backend development, from feature design to server management.

------
EGF
Foursquare - New York, NY - Looking for software engineers

Foursquare.com/jobs

I am on the BD team so please excuse my lack of technical info but here is the
description for the server side engineer:

Reqs: BS or MS in Computer Science or related field preferred 5+ years
experience building products for fast growing web or mobile products Strong
Java experience or, even better, experience and/or interest in Scala
Comfortable with AJAX based websites, JavaScript and jQuery Comfortable in a
small, intense and high-growth start-up environment

I can tell you that we are heavily engineering group, but also looking for
Product Managers, Community folks, and client developers (iPhone etc)

Its a great place to work and we are solving some exciting problems in the
location space.

------
dshah
HubSpot, Boston/Cambridge MA (no remotes, sorry)

Looking for web developer to work in HubSpot Labs (working on new social media
and mobile projects. Primary platform is now Python/Django and MySQL+MongoDB)

Contact me directly: Dharmesh Shah (Founder/CTO): dshah {at} hubspot {dotcom}

------
rory_k
London, UK

We're looking for a strong C# developer to join our small team. We're a young
software company creating innovative solutions for the Legal and Financial
sectors. We're based in Shoreditch. I think it's a fantastic, varied and
challenging role at a place that's fun to work. If you're a fast learner, love
to code, pragmatic, and have a couple of years experience with C# & SQL Server
then check out the job ad below and get in touch with me directly:
rory.kingan@priorysolutions.com

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/8973/c-sharp-net-
devel...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/Jobs/8973/c-sharp-net-developer-
shoreditch-priory-solutions-limited)

no remote.

------
yosephgilad
Stealth mobile game company seeking engineer experienced with HTML5/Flash.
Competitive pay, equity, and benefits. Remote is fine, bonus points if you're
close to NYC or SF.

Email this HN name at gmail with a resume and links to any relevant projects.

------
gduffy
SF, CA (no telecommute)

Dropcam is hiring for 6 awesome engineering positions and 1 lead design role:
<http://www.dropcam.com/jobs>

Great problems to work on in streaming, storage, video analysis, web, and
mobile.

------
umande85
ClearTrial -- Chicago area, IL (sorry, on-site only for now)

We're a mid-stage SaaS startup with a small but focused engineering team
building web-based products in Javascript, Java, and SQL. Our team is looking
for smart people, ideally with experience in the above areas, as well as
RESTful web services, Scala and/or Erlang, and grid computing.

Fully stocked kitchen, beer fridge, every type of coffee maker out there...
all the usual perks, plus a chance to work on a product making a real
difference in the life sciences field.

<http://www.cleartrial.com/contact/careers-at-cleartrial>

------
aditya
Twitterfeed (a betaworks company) is looking for a lead dev to help re-
architect our content distribution system pushing > 3million pieces of content
between services every day. Exciting time to be here especially if you're
passionate about using intelligence to help find and distribute interesting
content (being on HN probably qualifies :-)

More here: <http://twitterfeed.com/careers> \- and hit me up if you have
questions (email in profile)

------
lowglow
Informifi (<http://informifi.com/>) San Francisco, CA (16th and Harrison)
Junior and mid/senior level web hacks and systems people. Looking for devs
with a sense of humor wanting to work at a place with a fun start-up feel. Be
a part of a team where your voice matters and your talent can be known.

Keywords: Foosball, Wii, Snacks, Beer, Code (Python, PHP, Etc).

Send your resume to dan at informifi dot com (Remote is not applicable right
now, sorry)

------
shafqat
NewsCred - NYC - prefer to have someone in the office.

We're building a global news distribution platfom and reinventing the
traditional newswire business.

We've been struggling to find a great information retrieval engineer. If you
know Solr/Lucene or willing to learn, please get in touch. We have great perks
(including unlimited vacations) and are based in the union square area of the
city.

More here: <http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>

------
knweiss
Germany: Tübingen, Ingolstadt, München - several positions - no remote

<http://www.science-computing.de/jobs.html>

~~~
rb2k_
Nice to see the south of Germany represented (Stuttgart here) :)

~~~
knweiss
Tübingen here. :)

------
organicstartup
Los Angeles-based healthcare company seeks Front-End Developer (contract to
perm, start immediately)

Are you eager to build web applications that inspire others? Do you like the
challenge of creatively solving problems? Do you pride yourself in writing
clean code?

Did you say yes? If so, we want to hear from you! We are rapidly growing and
looking for a front-end developer to join our team. We are passionate about
our business and we want to bring the best product to the market. Our
technologies include Django, JQuery, GIT and the Cloud. We are not another
copycat site. We are creating a never seen before web application that will
improve people’s lives. How about that on your resume?

This starts as a part-time position that will grow into full-time. You must be
located in Los Angeles.

Primary Responsibilities:

    
    
        * Take control of our UI to create a compelling UX
        * Plan, design and produce the site
        * Help transform complex functions into simple, elegant solutions
        * Develop clean code that is cross-browser and platform compatible (we want everyone to see your work)
        * Optimize performance, fix bugs and make improvements to the site as needed
        * Work closely with our backend team
    

The ideal candidate has:

    
    
        * Exceptional skills in hand-coding quality, clean HTML and CSS
        * Expert in JQuery/Javascript
        * Experience with open source technologies
        * Experience optimizing richly-designed Websites
        * Experience with any template-based frameworks, such as Django, Ruby on Rails, CAKE, Turbogears, Pylons, etc.
        * Experience with Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator
        * Prior startup experience
    

On the softer side:

    
    
        * Excellent communication, interpersonal and problem-solving skills
        * Experience and passion for working in startups & fast-paced environments
        * Ability to get up to speed quickly and work under minimal supervision
    

If this sounds like a good fit for you, let’s talk!

Please send your resume and contact information. Be sure to specify your role
and time on each project, your compensation expectations, and availability to
start.

[http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/q4Q0uQ/FrontEnd...](http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/q4Q0uQ/FrontEnd-
Developer-Immediate.html)

------
jgershen
GazeHawk (YC S10) is still hiring. Send joe or brian at gazehawk.com an email!

We're based in Mountain View, but not doing remote work at this time though.
Sorry.

------
sanj
TripAdvisor in Newton, MA. No remote, sorry.

We are looking for interns and full-time in a variety of areas:

Product

If you see it on the TripAdvisor site it was built by Product. Everything our
visitors see, interact with and love is built by this team. Learn how to keep
40e6 monthly visitors happy while stretching into areas of automated content
summarization, deep social integration, building hugely-multi-platform
handheld apps, serving 10M photos or to manage a billion pins worth of travel
data generated by our users. Every project coming out of Product is carefully
tuned to make our users happy and make TripAdvisor the best place to do travel
research. We've got more ideas than engineers to build them.

Content Integrity/Fraud

TripAdvisor currently has over 35 million reviews written by our members, and
the volume of reviews being submitted is continually increasing. The CI team
works to to integrate automated systems based on artificial intelligence,
machine learning, and statistical natural language processing into our
software to provide new capabilities for automated document classification,
categorization, summarization, and recommendation. We focus on the real-world
application of new technology to provide significant improvements in the
efficiency and profitability of our business, and in the features available to
our users.

SEO

TripAdvisor has the world's best SEO. Type in the name of pretty much any
hotel in the world and we're on the front page of Google. The SEO team
understands how to build pages so that robots and crawlers can read them
cleanly. In doing so, we're able to use our unique content to get top rankings
and appear in front of huge numbers of users. As part of the SEO team, you'll
help to run experiments to learn how better to present our content to robots
and extend our mastery into new domains.

Commerce

Having attracted traffic to TripAdvisor, we need to turn those visitors into
tracked outbound links to each of our partners. Serious money flows through
the fingers of the Commerce team as they identify how to direct traffic to the
best targets to make our two sets of customers (visitors & partners) happy.

APAC

The APAC team grew the site from 0 to 4MM users in a year to replicate
TripAdvisor's success in the most populous country with the fastest growing
economy and Internet penetration rate. What makes it challenging is working
with a distributed engineering team and system that is located more than 6000
miles away. Toe help develop and operate daodao.com, it'd help if you were
fluent in Chinese.

Drop me a line

~~~
kloncks
What's your email :) ?

------
derwiki
SOMA, no remote working: Yelp!

* <http://yelp.com/careers> \-- hiring all engineering positions

* <http://engineeringblog.yelp.com> \-- learn about what engineers @ Yelp do

* <http://github.com/yelp> \-- our open-source contributions (including mrjob)

~~~
kin
What's the hiring timeline? Do you send courtesy decline notices because I've
sent in my resume a couple times now.

------
qhfgva
Bozeman, MT (probably not remote)

RightNow Technologies

Don't be fooled by the location. Large SaaS/Cloud company looking for well
rounded Python programmer with good MySQL / Linux systems programming
experience.

[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=RIG...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA8/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=RIGHTNOW&cws=1&rid=772)

------
blhobbes
Circle of Moms -- SF, SOMA area

<http://www.circleofmoms.com/jobs.php>

------
schulz
Toolbox.com in Scottsdale AZ is looking for Senior Developers.

If you like interesting problems, working with smart people, and a lot of
variety this is the place for you.

Asp.net mostly, some perl, some php. We have some iPhone and Andriod
development stuff, but not enough to keep it full time.

jschulz @ the domain name above if you're interested.

Remote is not a possibility.

------
danecjensen
Austin, TX (the best city in the world) no remote

Camm Security Inc. <http://cam.ly>

Cam.ly is hiring. We're looking for IP camera firmware engineers and mobile
engineers (Android). Email us at jobs@cam.ly or for more info go to
<http://cam.ly/jobs>

------
bonafidehan
Amazon Web Services @ Seattle

So many cool things going on here. And so many open positions. Remote:
probably not, but who knows.

------
mfreiert
User Experience/Web Designer @ FlipKey in Boston We're looking for someone
full-time but interested in some immediate freelance stuff as well.

More here:
[http://startuply.com/Jobs/User_Experience_Web_Designer_2931_...](http://startuply.com/Jobs/User_Experience_Web_Designer_2931_1.aspx)

------
maxtilford
CommonPlace -- Cambridge, MA (<http://commonplaceusa.com>)

We're a nearly-funded startup creating a social platform for local communities
and neighborhoods.

* Web Developer: Will be working on a Ruby on Rails web app with some civic-minded Harvard students.

Contact maxtilford at gmail

------
CptMauli
TH4 Systems, Munich, Germany (remote work is unfortunately not possible)

We develop tank farm management software and more.

We are looking for a versatile individual with a strong Java background. If
you have any background in automation that would be a big plus.

You can drop me a line at juergen dot rose at th4-systems dot com

------
arashf
dropbox (only sf positions, sorry!)

<http://www.dropbox.com/jobs>

~~~
zbruhnke
love the product here and the job description was enticing ... if I were
looking for a job this would be the first app i would fill out.

------
krishna2
Blekko is hiring. We launched today. And there is lots and lots of interesting
stuff to do here. Full time software engineering positions. We are located in
Redwood Shores, CA.

<http://blekko.com/ws/+/blekkojobs>

------
hackworth
Chomp, Inc. San Francisco, CA

Looking for all manner of software engineers to help us create the best mobile
app search/recommendation engine available. Check out
<http://chomp.com/us/jobs> for more info.

------
jbooth
media6degrees is hiring a Junior Developer in NYC. You get to use all sorts of
NoSQL goodness, lots of Hadoop, cool engineering problems where saving 20ms on
a realtime request translates directly to the company's bottom line.

www.media6degrees.com

jay@media6degrees.com

------
jackfoxy
CoreLogic in Concord, Ca. is hiring .NET web developers. On site. I'm the
hiring manager. <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/eng/2026135349.html>

------
killingmichael
iOS and Rails 3 developers. 100% Remote. Independent Contractors.

1 meeting per week. Optional: daily standup email though :)

<http://robotsandpencils.com>

email: mj@robotsandpencils.com for more info.

------
jumby
I am hiring <senior> software engineers. LAMP. Remote is a possibility though
not certain.

<http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/7731>

jobs@recoverydatabase.net

------
jpbutler
Boston, MA, USA. Remote is possible, but I prefer local.

Web Engineer for Practically Green. RoR on Nginx, mobile applications and some
big data stuff. Ideally, you're a green geek as well...

I'm jason at practicallygreen.

------
esdaniel
<http://www.petalslink.com/fr/societe/recrutement> No idea re: remote working,
contact them and find out!

------
gpbmike
Whiskey Media - San Francisco

<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/web/2025292472.html>

------
marcuswestin
Meebo - we're kicking butt so hard it hurts! Ping me at marcus@meebo-inc.com
and check out meebo.com/jobs.

Offices in CA, NY, and elsewhere.

~~~
GVRV
Heh, I was googling a Node.js problem a few days ago and came across the Meebo
secret jobs page. Excellent way to reach out to developers! :)

------
esdaniel
<http://www.talend.com/jobs/jobs-talend.php>

------
organicstartup
Los Angeles-based healthcare company seeks All-Star Dev Ops (Network / Sys
Admin)

Who we are

We make access to quality healthcare easy and affordable, via web-based tools
and information. Our service combines a unique ranking technology to match
patients with local doctors. Once there's a match, users on our site can
easily schedule appointments online, receive electronic appointment reminders,
get pre-negotiated discounts on fees and complete their medical history forms
before they arrive at the doctor's office. We are, simply, the best way to
visit a doctor.

Responsibilities

· Configure and troubleshoot systems and networks

· Monitor site stability, availability and performance

· Ensure highest level of system and network security

· Log and monitor critical data and systems

· Document system design, environment and procedures

· Coordinate with team members on corporate systems, network and IT disaster
recovery plan

· Carry a pager and stay accessible

· Scripting in python

· Writing and maintaining cron jobs

· Develop custom tools as necessary

· Apply patch or firmware updates as necessary

Requirements

· Strong experience with Ubuntu, Apache, Nginx, Postgresql, Python and Linux
or UNIX system administration

· 3+ years experience working in professional productions environments

· Solid experience in scaling LAMP applications

· Proven ability to creatively solve problems with a logical approach

· Experience with configuration management, monitoring, trending, network
design, backups

· Strong scripting skills

· Knowledge of best practices related to security, performance, and disaster
recovery

· Excellent communication and organizational skills with strong attention to
details

· Bachelors Degree in computer science, computer engineering or equivalent
working experience

Additional

· Experience with HIPAA and PCI compliance a plus

· Familiarity with Django and WSGI

· Experienced in developing estimates for design and deployment of the
infrastructure solution for the engagement.

· Experience at a large-scale consumer internet site

We are an equal opportunity employer and believe strongly that a diverse team
is a strategic advantage.

Please fill in the application if interested:
[http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/6WEcxw/Los-
Ange...](http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/6WEcxw/Los-Angelesbased-
Healthcare-Company-Seeks-AllStar-Dev-Ops-Network-Sys-Admin.html)

